# Families and Furries (how did YOURS react?)



## Jaga (Jan 23, 2010)

I have one of those "upstanding" must be "better" thAn the rest of the world families...and when i came out as a fur they were mortified. I first had jaga (my fursona) at age 6-7 and then found furry itself on the internet at age 9, thats when i told my family and they freaked and banned me from "unwatched" netaccess. After awhile they thought i was going to grow out of it so they gave up. Im 18 now, and still as furry as ever and proud of it. My family has pretty much "removed" me from their social circle and other events...mom even threatened to call the cops once because i was wearing my ears and tail in public (dont know what she would say but its just a stupid example of the madness) 

So how rough or not is it for u? It fried my biological family...but built the best furry family i could have ever imagine!


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 23, 2010)

They were totally cool with it

We went to a furry convention and took pictures of each other yiffing random strangers in a cheap hotel

It was terrible


----------



## Jaga (Jan 23, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> They were totally cool with it
> 
> We went to a furry convention and took pictures of each other yiffing random strangers in a cheap hotel
> 
> It was terrible



Either your family is epic...or thats some
extreme sarcasm :3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 23, 2010)

I got kicked out of the house last year, after which I've spent a good six months living in cheap (sometimes abandoned) apartments with my partying, drug-dealing friends, one of which was over forty and probably a pedo (besides for that he's the coolest guy you'll ever know).
(Oh, that wasn't related to being a furry, but ohwell.)


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 23, 2010)

My parents just laughed about it when I said I wanted a tail. They're cool with just about anything, including underage drinking and smoking pot. x3


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 23, 2010)

My parents got pissed because of wat they saw on 1,000 Ways To Die. They're intolerent and so is my brother. End of story.


----------



## Yrr (Jan 23, 2010)

So I told my family and friends that I liked anthropomorphic animals and they were like "so what", so then I told them about the yiff and stuff, and now I live alone on the streets.

I didn't tell them because it wasn't important.

It isn't worth telling anyone unless it _is_ the sort of thing that would repulse them and make them kick you out, in which case you don't _want_ to tell them.

In fact the only reason to tell someone is because you are an attention-seeker.


----------



## Ricia (Jan 23, 2010)

Yrr said:


> So I told my family and friends that I liked anthropomorphic animals and they were like "so what", so then I told them about the yiff and stuff, and now I live alone on the streets.
> 
> I didn't tell them because it wasn't important.
> 
> ...


 
Furry fandom is the only fandom (and I've been in tons) I've ever seen that has this constant need to come out and tell people in a dramatic way. I mean I'll tell people I like things if it comes up but I don't sit them down and spill the horrible news of my love of Star Wars or whatever.

I can actually believe a negative reaction though and not even cause some parents might be thinking CSI or whatever. A lot of parents I've seen don't want their teenager/young adult children doing what they see as childish things so they'll be all pissy about it. My mom used to hate that I watched cartoons and spent money on stuffed animals when I was older. She didn't throw me out of the house but I got lectures and frowns. Nowadays all parents are cool about the stuff I like even if they don't get it.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 23, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> I got kicked out of the house last year, after which I've spent a good six months living in cheap (sometimes abandoned) apartments with my partying, drug-dealing friends, one of which was over forty and probably a pedo (besides for that he's the coolest guy you'll ever know).
> (Oh, that wasn't related to being a furry, but ohwell.)



Heh i hear ya :/ except im 100% against drugs n loose parties lol


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 23, 2010)

My parents are fine with it, but they don't really understand it. My mom even called a chewbacca suit a fursuit. *rolls his eyes*

They're heavily christian and I'm.... Heavily _not_. So they have a big problem with yiff and yiff rp, as in all of the past two years they've had monitoring software on my computer that takes screen captures and records text as well. I _think_ they don't have it on here now since I'm 18 and that (I'm almost certain) is illegal and could be counted as an invasion of privacy should I choose to pursue legal action. 

But yeah, they're fine with it for the most part, but they don't understand it. They REALLY don't like my sexuality though, being gay in a christian house and all. Plus the fact I'm agnostic.

So again, they accept me for who I am. That does NOT mean I didn't go through two years of total hell to get to this part though. <_<


----------



## torachi (Jan 23, 2010)

No one in my family has asked if im a furry.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 23, 2010)

Jaga said:


> Heh i hear ya :/ except im 100% against drugs n loose parties lol


 ...says the girl with the raver avatar


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 23, 2010)

why did you tell them?


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 23, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why did you tell them?


 

I didn't tell mine. They found out by accident.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 23, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why did you tell them?



i dont live at home so the only one that wasnt cool with it was my sis... i dont know why but she's just one of those people that dont like furries. and i didnt tell her she just kind of found out.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 23, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I didn't tell mine. They found out by accident.



same. she asked why my first boyfriend said "yiff" and had pictures of semi-nude anthros on his myspace. i had to explain. it was easy though.

"so, does he fuck foxes?"
"no, mom."
"okay, whatev then."


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 23, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> same. she asked why my first boyfriend said "yiff" and had pictures of semi-nude anthros on his myspace. i had to explain. it was easy though.
> 
> "so, does he fuck foxes?"
> "no, mom."
> "okay, whatev then."


 

My brother hates Furries with a passion. He feels "embarassed" every time I mention them around him. Damn intolerant fuck. It's my lifestyle, not his. And I like it this way!


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I'd rather not tell my parents I have sex with men.

or right
drawing cartoons

well i


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 23, 2010)

My dad giggled and randomly mentions anthros now.


----------



## Romanpower (Jan 23, 2010)

i haven't told mine yet, i don't think they would understand. But if they found some gay anthro, there will be some of those awkward moments that are so famous.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 23, 2010)

If you honestly think the fact that you like to whack off to dogs dicks was so important that you need to announce it to your family you deserve to be written out of the will. Also taking any sort of pride in being a furry is retarded :V .


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 23, 2010)

Uhh...NO.
"Comeout", zey do nothing, so just think of it as a big pile of(No not crap) NOTHING.
Anyway, I don't hold a need to tell the world I enjoy talking to massive freaks that dream about humping humanized animals.
But I still get the idea.
I told my friend about it, and he freaked out.
I can terrorize him everytime I say "dog yaoi".


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 23, 2010)

It's none of there business?  Although my parents are very nosey and feel insulted when they ask things about my life and I dont tell them anything (things other then furry).  They usually say "were your parents were supposed to know what your up to" and im usually like "oh wow haha gtfo" (but in a nice way) :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 23, 2010)

Jaga said:


> I have one of those "upstanding" must be "better" thAn the rest of the world families...and when i came out as a fur they were mortified. I first had jaga (my fursona) at age 6-7 and then found furry itself on the internet at age 9, thats when i told my family and they freaked and banned me from "unwatched" netaccess. After awhile they thought i was going to grow out of it so they gave up. Im 18 now, and still as furry as ever and proud of it. My family has pretty much "removed" me from their social circle and other events...mom even threatened to call the cops once because i was wearing my ears and tail in public (dont know what she would say but its just a stupid example of the madness)
> 
> So how rough or not is it for u? It fried my biological family...but built the best furry family i could have ever imagine!



That's a bit... much on your family's part.  Talk about overreaction.

As for myself, nope, haven't said anything to them.  No need to.


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 23, 2010)

My parents asked me why I was wearing a collar, so I told them about the furry fandom. They're fine with it, though my mom jokes about it and pokes fun at me for it a _lot_. >_>


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe since I don't make a big deal out of it like its some kind of cult doesn't lead my parents to send me to a psychologist...actually I am going to a psychologist but for different reasons. 

See, I just started drawing Furries years ago, I showed my parents every picture I drew, I did them poorly, I started getting better, I even started drawing nudes and got better. They saw I was serious about my artwork and took it seriously, seriously enough that they bought me photoshop and a tablet for serious digital work which was the catalyst to my huge improvement.

They researched furries once and saw a bunch of furry porn all over the place, but of course my parents aren't insane so they obviously knew it was just a fact of the internet, if it exists, people draw porn of it. They know I'm grounded, they know I don't think I'm an animal, they know I don't have any unhealthy lifestyles and in the end I have a great family who is supportive.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 23, 2010)

My parents visited for Christmas eve day and my mom saw the furry poster on my door.  She thought it was neat.

That was the extend of my 'coming out'.  I didn't elaborate and did't have to.  I like cool art of talking animals, I have some posted up, that's it.

They are fucking CARTOONS.  How do you 'come out' about it?


----------



## Ik1994 (Jan 23, 2010)

I haven't told them because I am not sure how they will react; they mite be excepting or they mite not if I were to ever tell them it would be after I moved out of the house


----------



## Mangasama (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, my case is a little odd in that it's on the basis of my working in furry comics since the '90s.  My mom, who has MAJOR Issues with comic books is extremely uncool about this. Then again, I make money from it, so she generally just shuts up.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jan 23, 2010)

Reaction? Well there isn't really much to write about.

My mother  said my fursona is cute. I did have to explain the species, but that's  because I picked a lesser known animal. I had been using animal or  anthro characters to represent myself for many years, so there is no way  anyone would be shocked by my involvement in this fandom. 

They've  seen my collar. They've seen my tail and ears. They've seen some of my  (clean) artwork. I never announced anything. I never "came out" I just  am and do not hide it.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 23, 2010)

I really don't want to confuse my parents again. They've had enough to deal with in their lives without having to know about yet another subculture I'm into.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 23, 2010)

I dont know what my parents would say... i think my dad would be like get the fuck away from me and never talk to me again but my mom would understand... its weird but my mom did buy me a tail for christmas so idk


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2010)

I have no need to tell anyone but if for some godawful reason the planets aligned and I decided to be a stereotypical furry douche and told them, they would laugh at me because everyone in my family makes fun of each other for everything. Why? We're awesome.


----------



## Tookieloo123 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mom said 
"NOOO THE FURRY COMMUNITY IS A VERY BAD PLACE!! ITS FULL OF PERVERTS!!"

Since when?!?!?!
I've been a furry for a while and I always thought it was about people who wished to have been born as animals like me!

I am deeply devistated. Why am I so naive? I don't know if i want to be a furry anymore ; ;


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Jan 23, 2010)

I still don't get the concept of needing to tell someone your hobbies, but if that's your thing.   Is it me, or does this need to tell people skyrocketed in the last few years?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine didn't care because I actually worded it right.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 23, 2010)

My dad doesn't care, he actually likes when I stand out in public with my tail and such. *shrug*

My mom was like 'Ew, like those things from CSI?' I explained that the majority of furries aren't like that and she was like 'okay'.

I never really brought it up with them, it was like 'Oh why are you wearing a tail dear?' 'Furry stuff' 'oh. okay.'


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> My parents are fine with it, but they don't really understand it. My mom even called a chewbacca suit a fursuit. *rolls his eyes* <_<



I haven't told my parents yet, going to wait unitl my suit is done then tell them so they can't do anything about it, like they can!  I was joking around with my mom about Connecticon and cos-play and fursuits and stuff and she told me i should get a chewbacca outfit lol.



Morroke said:


> My mom was like 'Ew, like those things from CSI?' I explained that the majority of furries aren't like that and she was like 'okay'.



I just told someone about me making my suit and the first thing out of their mouth was CSI.  I don't watch CSI, can someone elaborate on the subject.  I figured it was bad so I said I wasn't a furry, but I lied.  They don't need to know.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 23, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I just told someone about me making my suit and the first thing out of their mouth was CSI.  I don't watch CSI, can someone elaborate on the subject.  I figured it was bad so I said I wasn't a furry, but I lied.  They don't need to know.



Guy in racoon fursuit found dead, shot. CSI team goes to a furcon to talk to people there if they knew the guy, they find a person in a female blue cat fursuit (creepy old man). They find a 'special vip room' for a furpile (people in fursuits touching each other and shit).

Blahblah..bad stuff and all that


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

No wonder why they looked at me and said "Why would you want to do that?"  Not "That's cool" or "Looks awesome", but "You're not one of those, what do they call them, plushies?"  I was like "Plushie is another name for a stuffed animal, it's furry" lol.  Think they got the message?  My parents don't watch CSI, so no worries there.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 24, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> No wonder why they looked at me and said "Why would you want to do that?"  Not "*That's cool*" or "*Looks awesome*", but "You're not one of those, what do they call them, plushies?"  I was like "Plushie is another name for a stuffed animal, it's furry" lol.  Think they got the message?  My parents don't watch CSI, so no worries there.



I would say that, with many other people like me.
But it's 99.9 sarcasam.

I have also watched that CSI show and that was boring like hell, didn't give me any insperation or ideas.

But really! Why would you do that? There isn't any real income from this but fake friends and fake society. My community haves it even for every group R_R

But furries are also cool.
(/fakesarcasam)


----------



## TheCandyMONSTaR (Jan 24, 2010)

My family is actually fine with it. My mom shows pictures of me with ears and a tail to her coworkers. She even says, "Here, kitty kitty!" when she wants me to go to her. xD My sister treats me as if I were a cat half the time (which isn't bad at all since she loves cats :3). Overall, I think they like me better as a furry.


----------



## Bando (Jan 24, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I would say that, with many other people like me.
> But it's 99.9 sarcasam.
> 
> I have also watched that CSI show and that was boring like hell, didn't give me any insperation or ideas.
> ...



Someone made an epic youtube poop out of that CSI episode.


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Jan 24, 2010)

idk, my mom knows i draw wolves and stuff, but she always lets it go as "cute" or whatever she would say, but i always get all tense and jumpy when she sees it, but she probly wouldnt care much if she knew i was a furry, anyway...
It's my dad I would be worried about. (and maybe my older brother)

Here would be a typical conversation in my house:
mom: hey honey do u want to get a tail for christmas?
dad: he dosent need a tail, he needs a mental hospital!
mom: stop being so unaccepting, he should pursue his interests!
dad: no, he needs to pursue a psichiatrist!
(and all this happening, i continue tapping away on the keyboard, attemptinng to ignore them)


----------



## Bando (Jan 24, 2010)

On topic (PSP can't hold much in text box), I see no reason in telling my family I'm a furry. It would probably confuse them, since they know NOTHING about the internet. Only plus would be mabye being able to use the family computer to post here instead of ninja posting on my PSP at night.


----------



## Conker (Jan 24, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> If you honestly think the fact that you like to whack off to dogs dicks was so important that you need to announce it to your family you deserve to be written out of the will. Also taking any sort of pride in being a furry is retarded :V .


Fuckin this. Coming out of the nonexistent furry closet is like going up to your parents and saying "I LIKE ANIME" or "I LIKE PAINTBALLING"

Hobby =/= lifestyle.


----------



## Bando (Jan 24, 2010)

Conker said:


> Fuckin this. Coming out of the nonexistent furry closet is like going up to your parents and saying "I LIKE ANIME" or "I LIKE PAINTBALLING"
> 
> Hobby =/= lifestyle.



This, again. Although paintball is kinda life, because once you're into it all your money magically disappears XP


----------



## Conker (Jan 24, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This, again. Although paintball is kinda life, because once you're into it all your money magically disappears XP


A lot of hobbies can have that effect on the wallet though


----------



## Bando (Jan 24, 2010)

Conker said:


> A lot of hobbies can have that effect on the wallet though



True, most hobbies have the potential to overtake your life. I only let a few run wild, but not furrydom.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2010)

My parents don't know what it's called but they're aware of my weirdness. I've been the odd one all my life so this wouldn't really surprise them


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

Seriously why do people feel the need to tell everyone that they are a furry?


----------



## Bando (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously why do people feel the need to tell everyone that they are a furry?



My only motives are utilitarian. I'd rather use our family computer to post here, and I want that awesome tail Bir made. But, as always I shall remain silent about the fandom


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 24, 2010)

Tookieloo123 said:


> Mom said
> *"NOOO THE FURRY COMMUNITY IS A VERY BAD PLACE!! ITS FULL OF PERVERTS!!"
> *
> Since when?!?!?!
> ...



She's right :V .



Morroke said:


> My dad doesn't care, he actually likes when I stand out in public with my tail and such. *shrug*
> 
> *My mom was like 'Ew, like those things from CSI?' I explained that the majority of furries aren't like that and she was like 'okay'.*
> 
> I never really brought it up with them, it was like 'Oh why are you wearing a tail dear?' 'Furry stuff' 'oh. okay.'



You shouldn't lie to your mom Morroke :V .



Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously why do people feel the need to tell everyone that they are a furry?



Because they're fucking retarded :V .


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 24, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> If you honestly think the fact that you like to whack off to dogs dicks was so important that you need to announce it to your family you deserve to be written out of the will. Also taking any sort of pride in being a furry is retarded :V .



This. Whenever I have kids, I will take great delight in writing them out of my will if they ever come 'out' to me about being in furry, because that to me speaks that that somewhere along the line, said child's brain stopped functioning at a acceptable level.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 24, 2010)

I see no need to inform my family of my involvement with a drama-laden, sexually overcharged fetish subculture.


----------



## HappityCat (Jan 24, 2010)

I agree in the fact that there doesn't seem to be much to 'come out' about being furry. 
"Hey, I like this sort of art."
"Okay."
And just don't add the "Hey, this art also comes in porn versions!"

  I've never really had the need to say anything, because there isn't much to say, nor am I that into the furry fandom in the sense that I don't want to 'be' an animal, or wear a tail or fursuit out and about. I just like the art.
  I'm from England, so, I don't know or have ever seen/known of any furries here, and very few people know what a furry is, if any.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> said child's brain stopped functioning at a acceptable level.


Nah I just think it's all the stupid people in the fandom creating a "furry closet".  It's like 5/6 of the fandom don't realize most people will not care... well unless you say you like the porn and show them 40x56 inch prints of it.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 24, 2010)

Did not see a need to


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 24, 2010)

Can you people quit being so god damn negative? Seriously, who the hell shoved a pole up your ass and made you question what other people want to do with their lives? If you have nothing constructive to say then don't fucking say it at all and quit insulting people because of what they feel like they need to do with their lives.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Can you people quit being so god damn negative? Seriously, who the hell shoved a pole up your ass and made you question what other people want to do with their lives? If you have nothing constructive to say then don't fucking say it at all and quit insulting people because of what they feel like they need to do with their lives.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 24, 2010)

Right on man Right on I totally agree with wolfy


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 24, 2010)

My family said nothing, because they do not know. My parents are of the overly moral type who would try and send me to therapy to "fix" the problem.

And I've not seen the need to tell anyone else. What I do in private is my own business.


----------



## Conker (Jan 24, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Can you people quit being so god damn negative? Seriously, who the hell shoved a pole up your ass and made you question what other people want to do with their lives? If you have nothing constructive to say then don't fucking say it at all and quit insulting people because of what they feel like they need to do with their lives.


Allow me to formally welcome you to the internet.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 24, 2010)

Conker said:


> Allow me to formally welcome you to the internet.



I'm a 7 year veteran of the internet and I fully realize that a lot of people are by default assholes. But some people are like engines, they just take a whack on the head to get them going in the right direction again.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 24, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> I'm a 7 year veteran of the internet and I fully realize that a lot of people are by default assholes. But some people are like engines, they just take a whack on the head to get them going in the right direction again.


And others, after being whacked in the head, are likely to eviscerate whomever whacked them. Whether it's verbally or physically depends on the type and degree of mental disorder.


----------



## Yure16 (Jan 24, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> How do you 'come out' about it?



I'm not coming out. They'll just ignore me. "It's a simple hobby", they will think. So, it doesn't matter. However, I have to hide my drawings and stories; my bro loves flame me because I'm a furry.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

my mom says I look sexy in my fursuit.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 24, 2010)

I simply won't tell them. It would simply be inconvenient and akward. That's the reason I post on my iPod and not my home computer.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 24, 2010)

I never had a coming out. I never told my family. But they know because while I don't flaunt it or anything, I don't exactly hide it either.

My mom has been rather supportive though. I love her so much for it. She saw "That" CSI episode and you know what her reaction is? "You can't take a fictional TV show seriously."

My family has been rather amazing towards the whole thing. My mother though... very supportive.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 24, 2010)

My family thought it was wonderful when I came out to them. I few are even furrries now. When you come out to them you should tape it and post it on YouTube.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2010)

Why are people so ashamed to show their families their anthro art? I'd understand if it's pornographic but if it's just a cat/fox/wolf/dragon/whatever person then what is the big deal? Is everyone's parents but mine have some sort of razor-laced pole shoved up their ass?


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Why are people so ashamed to show their families their anthro art? I'd understand if it's pornographic but if it's just a cat/fox/wolf/dragon/whatever person then what is the big deal? Is everyone's parents but mine have some sort of razor-laced pole shoved up their ass?


For many furries the fandom is fetish associated. So, it's understandable that they would be rather embarassed over it. (This includes me.) 
For others, it's being associated with a fandom that has such a heavy fetish influence.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Why are people so ashamed to show their families their anthro art? I'd understand if it's pornographic but if it's just a cat/fox/wolf/dragon/whatever person then what is the big deal? Is everyone's parents but mine have some sort of razor-laced pole shoved up their ass?



I understand why some are "Ashamed". Think about it. A good number of furs are rather open when it comes to their fetish's. So if their family finds out they are furry and gets a hold of their furry name....imagine what kinds of personal info they can end up digging up.

That's one reason. Then that's also a good reason to think about being a little more discreet about such things.

Another is that people expect the worst. Or they want to avoid an awkward Q&A session.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2010)

^
then say anthro and not furry <_>
same thing isn't it? Just keep the yiff out.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, I don't live at home and didn't discover the fandom until after I'd gone away to college, so my parents don't know. I see no reason to tell them, and really, don't really care what they think. I think after first coming out as gay, and then transgender when I finally figured that out, they've probably given up hope of me being a "normal" person, anyways. 

They'll keep the pups sometimes when my partner and I go to conventions, but we just say it's art and costuming, and leave it at that.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my mom says I look sexy in my fursuit.


I came.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> Well, I don't live at home and didn't discover the fandom until after I'd gone away to college, so my parents don't know. I see no reason to tell them, and really, don't really care what they think. I think after first coming out as gay, and then transgender when I finally figured that out, they've probably given up hope of me being a "normal" person, anyways.
> 
> They'll keep the pups sometimes when my partner and I go to conventions, but we just say it's art and costuming, and leave it at that.



normal is subjective to the individual. I wish more people would understand that....but then that's asking too much.


----------



## Dass (Jan 24, 2010)

/sigh

I don't need to tell them!

I'll mention it if it's ever relevant (same reason my mom knows I'm atheist), but as of now it hasn't been.

I highly doubt either of them know what a furry is anyway.


----------



## Bando (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I came.



I took the roflcopter for a spin


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I came.



who wouldnt?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> who wouldnt?


Good point. But I came more.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good point. But I came more.



I lol'd.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I took the roflcopter for a spin


my roflcopter go soi soi soi  :V


----------



## darzoz (Jan 24, 2010)

I never told my parants because there is no need to, and if I did the response would probably be "Okay cool, did you see what I did on FarmTown?"


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> my roflcopter go soi soi soi  :V





ã€€ã€€  âˆ§_,,.âˆ§ âˆ©ã€€..ï¼ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£
ã€€ã€€<ä¸¶ï½€âˆ€Â´>/ ï¼œã€€my roflcoptor look like choppari nida.
ã€€ï¼¿ / /ã€€ã€€ /ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼¼ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿
ï¼¼âŠ‚ãƒŽï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¼¼
||ï¼¼ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼¼
||ï¼¼||ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£||
ã€€  .||ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£||


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 24, 2010)

Do people actually sit their loved ones down to tell them this? My dad saw me drawing anthros so I gave him an explaination.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Do people actually sit their loved ones down to tell them this? My dad saw me drawing anthros so I gave him an explaination.



I was giving my mom a collection of my artwork and knew there were some pics in there that I accidently spilled paint on... I handed them to her and said "OH OH OH WAAAIIIT!" and snatched them from her..
she said to me "oh just take out the naughty ones, it's not a big deal" 

funny thing is I didnt have any naugty ones.
;; I actually dont really draw naighty pics. 
minus the mountain dew one.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I was giving my mom a collection of my artwork and knew there were some pics in there that I accidently spilled paint on... I handed them to her and said "OH OH OH WAAAIIIT!" and snatched them from her..
> she said to me "oh just take out the naughty ones, it's not a big deal"
> 
> funny thing is I didnt have any naugty ones.
> ...


The Mt. Dew pic was awesome.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The Mt. Dew pic was awesome.








OH YEAH


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Jan 24, 2010)

i didn't tell them. but they found out, and forgot over time


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OH YEAH



I came so much my pants are drenched in man juice AWMAHGAWD


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I came so much my pants are drenched in man juice AWMAHGAWD



you mean... GAY JEWS.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you mean... GAY JEWS.


OH.

SHIT.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> OH.
> 
> SHIT.



I have turned your world upside-down. 

me @ the supermarket:

oh hai where is ur jews aisle? I want to buy some jews. 

furries.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have turned your world upside-down.
> 
> me @ the supermarket:
> 
> ...


I think stores need to start havin a yiff isle, where they sell the finest furry porn and furry sex toys.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

that would be hilarious


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> that would be hilarious



yessss

porn aisles for all!!!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yessss
> 
> porn aisles for all!!!


Not just porn, furry porn... the best porn.


----------



## A Fluffy Smith (Jan 25, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> For many furries the fandom is fetish associated. So, it's understandable that they would be rather embarassed over it. (This includes me.)
> For others, it's being associated with a fandom that has such a heavy fetish influence.



I think that hits the nail on the head. "Furry" can cover so many interests. A couple years ago, I would never think about calling myself a furry because I thought furry meant you wanted have sex with animals and drew Porno of it. But, after talking to some furries, I found out it also included people who just liked animal characters or cartoon animals. I haven't told my parents in that way because I'm afraid they'd think I was sexually into anthros. My mom saw me draw a cartoon fox was actually very amused about, complemented me. I can understand it'd be hard to tell your parents you like to yiff or is turned on by anthros...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not just porn, furry porn... the best porn.



agreed.

BROPORN BROFIVE!

anyway.. 
furries dont have families.
everyone knows this.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I came.



I took the AC130.
One down, Price.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> agreed.
> 
> BROPORN BROFIVE!
> 
> ...


All furries are spawned from a bubbling vat of dog semen.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 25, 2010)

I was raised by a vulture, hence why I like to poke at dead things. With my cock.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

my family reacted the same way as when they found out i was secretly plotting to kill them.


----------



## Kingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Mine found out when they asked why my artwork had people with animal heads inside of human heads. I said I was a furry, and I still think they log that into the whole LARPing thing I do as well. And they have watched anime and seen some anthros so to them it's just like being a regular nerd.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 25, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I was raised by a vulture, hence why I like to poke at dead things. With my cock.



So Full Blown.

PINGASPINGASPINGAS


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> All furries are spawned from a bubbling vat of dog semen.





KylieIsACannibal said:


> I was raised by a vulture, hence why I like to poke at dead things. With my cock.





footfoe said:


> my family reacted the same way as when they found out i was secretly plotting to kill them.




oh god. I cant stop laughing.


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 25, 2010)

It seems all you have good mothers,because when i came out as a furry and wore a fox tail,my mother called one of her friends and said that i'm a weirdo,and later on said that i'm not a animal. And i can only wear the tail at Halloween or during a convention. );

Forgot to add,i think the CSI episode was on that day.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> It seems all you have good mothers,because when i came out as a furry and wore a fox tail,my mother called one of her friends and said that i'm a weirdo,and later on said that i'm not a animal. And i can only wear the tail at Halloween or during a convention. );
> 
> Forgot to add,i think the CSI episode was on that day.



you should wear it anyway.

do it.

you have to stick up for yourself as an individual. dont conform to the masses.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> my family reacted the same way as when they found out i was secretly plotting to kill them.


To explain more deeply, they laughed at me and then beat me within a inch of my life.. Aw memories


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

My mom walked in on me when I was jackin' it in my fursuit and despite explaining to her that I'm expressing my individuality and that furries are perfectly normal she hates me and thinks I'm a freak WHAT DO I DO GUIZ!!!?!?


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My mom walked in on me when I was jackin' it in my fursuit and despite explaining to her that I'm expressing my individuality and that furries are perfectly normal she hates me and thinks I'm a freak WHAT DO I DO GUIZ!!!?!?


the same way furries solve all our problems.... RAPE!!!


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 25, 2010)

Due to me not dedicating 2 years into full-time cult worship at 18, they kicked me homeless to the streets. They have no clue im furry. Much in the same relm that they are also flabberghasted to the point of ignoring that i drink, smoke, and live with my fiance'.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

Jaga said:


> I have one of those "upstanding" must be "better" thAn the rest of the world families...and when i came out as a fur they were mortified. I first had jaga (my fursona) at age 6-7 and then found furry itself on the internet at age 9, thats when i told my family and they freaked and banned me from "unwatched" netaccess. After awhile they thought i was going to grow out of it so they gave up. Im 18 now, and still as furry as ever and proud of it. My family has pretty much "removed" me from their social circle and other events...mom even threatened to call the cops once because i was wearing my ears and tail in public (dont know what she would say but its just a stupid example of the madness)
> 
> So how rough or not is it for u? It fried my biological family...but built the best furry family i could have ever imagine!



You "came out" as a fur? There is no such thing, nor a need to come out as a fur. Just like there is no need to tell everyone you meeet you are a furry, there is just no need for it unless you are an attention whore.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 25, 2010)

-


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My mom walked in on me when I was jackin' it in my fursuit and despite explaining to her that I'm expressing my individuality and that furries are perfectly normal she hates me and thinks I'm a freak WHAT DO I DO GUIZ!!!?!?



Start a nyaclear war and steal a B-2 from mcdonalds.
Or try to go to the con I go to, many people will 0_0 you but you will become normality.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 25, 2010)

Mine didn't react. I didn't tell them, because they don't need to know, and wouldn't care anyway.

My brothers would probably make fun of me. Then again, those bastards ALWAYS make fun of me. >:[


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 25, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Can you people quit being so god damn negative? Seriously, who the hell shoved a pole up your ass and made you question what other people want to do with their lives? If you have nothing constructive to say then don't fucking say it at all and quit insulting people because of what they feel like they need to do with their lives.



Insulting people because of what they feel like they need to do with their lives is the most constructive thing a person can do on the internet :V .


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 25, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Insulting people because of what they feel like they need to do with their lives is the most constructive thing a person can do on the internet :V .



:V :V :V :V

I'm helping and being constructive. :V


----------



## slorrel (Jan 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Mine didn't react. I didn't tell them, because they don't need to know, and wouldn't care anyway.
> 
> My brothers would probably make fun of me. Then again, those bastards ALWAYS make fun of me. >:[


 

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you at least get you're own back at them.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 25, 2010)

slorrel said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you at least get you're own back at them.



I'm the baby of the family. Of course.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Can you people quit being so god damn negative? Seriously, who the hell shoved a pole up your ass and made you question what other people want to do with their lives? If you have nothing constructive to say then don't fucking say it at all and quit insulting people because of what they feel like they need to do with their lives.



I agree with the being "negative" part, but do you know how many threads like this one we get on the forums per month? It gets annoying, I don't know about anyone else here but I don't think it is important to know how "someone told their family and how they reacted" every week of every month.

I only question what other people do with their lives when they tell me it every day of the week.


----------



## Viva (Jan 25, 2010)

My family doesn't, and won't, ever know because it's not vital or lifechanging information.  My friends on the other hand, know but don't really care.


----------



## Kanin (Jan 25, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=61166

/thread


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I agree with the being "negative" part, but do you know how many threads like this one we get on the forums per month? It gets annoying, I don't know about anyone else here but I don't think it is important to know how "someone told their family and how they reacted" every week of every month.
> 
> I only question what other people do with their lives when they tell me it every day of the week.


 Meh, i wasent being negative. Just saying it as it was. Though it can be rather depressing for some to hear how badly some parents are.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

my family doesnt care.

all the other families that do care, are weird and bizarre anyway. they are not normal and shouldnt think they are.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my family doesnt care.
> 
> all the other families that do care, are weird and bizarre anyway. they are not normal and shouldnt think they are.


NO DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND I CAN'T TELL MY FAMILY BECAUSE THEY'LL JUDGE ME BUT I HAVE TO COME OUT AS MY TRUE FURRY SELF! FURRY PRIDE!!11!111!1ONE!11 :V


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND I CAN'T TELL MY FAMILY BECAUSE THEY'LL JUDGE ME BUT I HAVE TO COME OUT AS MY TRUE FURRY SELF! FURRY PRIDE!!11!111!1ONE!11 :V


 'Cause remember, the fandom is serious business! And ill get very butt-hurt if you make fun of them and dont accept me hopping around like my bunneh fursona while wearing a crotchless fursuit! *emo tear* Ï†


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND I CAN'T TELL MY FAMILY BECAUSE THEY'LL JUDGE ME BUT I HAVE TO COME OUT AS MY TRUE FURRY SELF! FURRY PRIDE!!11!111!1ONE!11 :V



If you want to unleash your full blown furry pride just do a super furry thing..
Act like an animal.
Purr.
Wear furry accesorries.
Lick the screen while fapping to SoFurry.
Lick your family.
Lick a random defenseless animal.
Air hump.


----------



## Icen (Jan 25, 2010)

My parents don't give a shit.

They're aware that it's a form of art for me.

Considering I've been drawing animals/animal-people since I was a very little girl. :T



CynicalCirno said:


> If you want to unleash your full blown furry pride just do a super furry thing..
> Act like an animal.
> Purr.
> Wear furry accesorries.
> ...



I lol'd so fucking hard at that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

WHO'S A REAL FUR?!?!!!! 1111 DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!111


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> :V :V :V :V
> 
> I'm helping and being constructive. :V



:V


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

My parents are cool with it.

Although I did have to lie and convince them it wasn't sexual first :V


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> All furries are spawned from a bubbling vat of dog semen.



...so how the fuck do we get so many species? Is there a furry creation story I'm not aware about?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> ...so how the fuck do we get so many species? Is there a furry creation story I'm not aware about?


Yes there is, have you read the furry bible?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes there is, have you read the furry bible?



I don't even read a regular bible. XP


----------



## Eliethewolf (Jan 25, 2010)

I was drawing someone's fursona for them in anthro form and my dad came over to see what I was drawing. His response? "Haha! She has boobies!" So my dad kind of doesn't really care about it. My mom thinks the concept of furry is weird but I don't hide it around my family all that much. I think they just figure it's just another weird thing about me.


----------



## ChamberPuppet (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not sure my mom knows what it is lol. I tried explaining only up to the pg-13 stuff but i dont think she quite understans. or she just doesnt care. either one lol. I'm still scarred out of my mind to tell my dad :/
i mean i am seventeen now so i shouldnt be afraid but i look up to him in a way and if he doesnt like the waty that i am then that would suck kinda bad for me lol. XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2010)

ChamberPuppet said:


> I'm not sure my mom knows what it is lol. I tried explaining only up to the pg-13 stuff but i dont think she quite understans. or she just doesnt care. either one lol. I'm still scarred out of my mind to tell my dad :/
> i mean i am seventeen now so i shouldnt be afraid but i look up to him in a way and if he doesnt like the waty that i am then that would suck kinda bad for me lol. XD


You're *17!

*
People it's not that big of a deal


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OH YEAH



I think I just came mountain dew. o_0


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 26, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> 'Cause remember, the fandom is serious business! And ill get very butt-hurt if you make fun of them and dont accept me hopping around like my bunneh fursona while wearing a crotchless fursuit! *emo tear* Ï†


OMG u said butt-hurt my sister is the first person i ever heard say that and it made me lol so hard! i didnt think any one else used that phrase
 :lol:


----------



## slorrel (Jan 26, 2010)

Eliethewolf said:


> I was drawing someone's fursona for them in anthro form and my dad came over to see what I was drawing.* His response? "Haha! She has boobies!" *So my dad kind of doesn't really care about it. My mom thinks the concept of furry is weird but I don't hide it around my family all that much. I think they just figure it's just another weird thing about me.


 
That is AWESOME! Lol


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2010)

slorrel said:


> That is AWESOME! Lol


haha yeah that is epic!


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> My parents are cool with it.
> 
> Although I did have to lie and convince them it wasn't sexual first :V


yeah...my family hates the furry sexuality...they think it "poisons my life" but i am not alive without being a fur...so??!! lol


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If you want to unleash your full blown furry pride just do a super furry thing..
> Act like an animal.
> Purr.
> Wear furry accesorries.
> ...


awwweee....i do all that -shifty eyes-


----------



## MattyK (Jan 26, 2010)

...My Father was pretty open-minded, thought it up as an Arts Interest and just left me to it.
My mother's abit more on the cuddly side 'bout it, that and all the cuteness incarnate that is bound to happen :|


----------



## slorrel (Jan 26, 2010)

Jaga said:


> yeah...my family hates the furry sexuality...they think it "poisons my life" but i am not alive without being a fur...so??!! lol


 

Know what ya mean. Besides you don't need the sexual aspect to be a furry. And hey, if you're into it, thats just your thing, so why worry, right?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 26, 2010)

Jaga said:


> awwweee....i do all that -shifty eyes-



You look like a PET.
Or you are a furry.
*fgsfds*
Should I give more extreme furry things?
Do base jump while being in a fursuit with the bottom part completly naked.
Give out SoFurry flyers.
Send a random important and honored person a YIFF picture by EMAIL - The internet sexurity will check it completly ~
Bite someone's butt.
Glue a tail with superglue to someone's butt.
Shout with a megaphone at a random mall "THE GAME - ALSO FURRY FANDOM".
Air hump a random TV reporter while people/friends/family watches you.
Try to draw yiff without looking.
Try to air hump without looking - The air humped will be like "omg".
Stick a water bottle to your cocky spot and air hump.
Draw animal penis and show it to your teacher.
Make a school project in depth to the origins of SoFurry.
Purr to random people while in a fursuit.
Lick your best friend's BUTT.
Lick cucembers while people watch you.
Do yaoi/yuri while in a fursuit with people watching.
Make a SoFurry magazine.
Do a graffity sign on a random wall while the written is "THE GAME".
Randomly hump the wall.
Get in "heat" like you shouldn't and say to your family/friends that you need to loosen some sexual pressure.
Get drunk upside down.
gett durnk upsde ddown.
Send naked photos while reffering to SoFurry to all your friends.
The Game.
Make a furry rick roll edition.
Make a furry PINGAS edition.
Shout that you want to hump something.
Tell your girlfriend you have small penis.
Tell your boyfriend you have small penis.
Tell your dog you want it's PINGAS.

Out of unoriginal ideas.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 26, 2010)

I haven't told my apretns but I kind hinted at it with my mom and she was prolly okay with it she said "Some People Identify more with animals then humans." Also sorry I wish I could help a bit (in an non monetary fashion cuz I'm broke =P) *hug*


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> :V


WHat does this symbol mean!?


----------



## -Guy- (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't really know if I will tell me family... scared of what some of them would do lol... I have told my cousin though; he doesn't care but my parents.. or should I say parent since I live with my mom not my dad, may not like it all too well. But, they prolly wouldn't know what it is lol, my family is kinda of computer-intolerant, as far as knowing stuff going on over the internet, etc. Wish I could tell them... then I could just not really have to hide anything.. But until I leave the house or tell them... don't have too much of a choice.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 26, 2010)

the only my parents do on the internet is get on facebook lol


----------



## Bando (Jan 26, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> the only my parents do on the internet is get on facebook lol



Parents on facebook = massive awkward


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Parents on facebook = massive awkward


Tell me about it, my parents are god damned facebook stalkers. I'm always reluctant to post vulgar things or join furfag groups (for trolling purposes, of course) because they don't need to see <MY NAME> HAS JOINED THE GROUP: FURRIES WHO LOVE YIFFY BUTTSEX!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2010)

footfoe said:


> WHat does this symbol mean!?



It means you are dumb and I dislike you on a personal level :V .


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 26, 2010)

I purposefully dont want to join facebook because my parents are on there.

facebook is for married 40+ year olds.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I purposefully dont want to join facebook because my parents are on there.
> 
> facebook is for married 40+ year olds.


But its so fun pissing off stupid people you went to school with on. It's like highschool drama over the internet! :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But its so fun pissing off stupid people you went to school with on. It's like highschool drama over the internet! :V


Oh snap you gave me an idea


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh snap you gave me an idea



SEE?! I gave this man an idea. Facebook is totally worth it if you use it right.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Parents on facebook = massive awkward


true that


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 26, 2010)

torachi said:


> No one in my family has asked if im a furry.


*Same here.*


----------



## Aleu (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Tell me about it, my parents are god damned facebook stalkers. I'm always reluctant to post vulgar things or join furfag groups (for trolling purposes, of course) because they don't need to see <MY NAME> HAS JOINED THE GROUP: FURRIES WHO LOVE YIFFY BUTTSEX!



you can turn off the alerts for certain people >.>

....and I don't think that group exists. There is a furry group but the open yiffy is a no...I think...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> you can turn off the alerts for certain people >.>
> 
> ....and I don't think that group exists. There is a furry group but the open yiffy is a no...I think...


It does, well, not exactly, but there are "yiff appreciation" groups. I've seen them.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 26, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> the only my parents do on the internet is get on facebook lol


Family members try to friend me there and I ignore them..They get all butt hurt about it too LMAO


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But its so fun pissing off stupid people you went to school with on. It's like highschool drama over the internet! :V



if I wanted that, I'd go to myspace.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jan 27, 2010)

-Guy- said:


> I don't really know if I will tell me family...  scared of what some of them would do lol... I have told my cousin  though; he doesn't care but my parents.. or should I say parent since I  live with my mom not my dad, may not like it all too well. But, they  prolly wouldn't know what it is lol, my family is kinda of  computer-intolerant, as far as knowing stuff going on over the internet,  etc. *Wish I could tell them... then I could just not really have to  hide anything..* But until I leave the house or tell them... don't  have too much of a choice.


There is always the option of not hiding anything, but not telling  either. Just because you don't make an announcement doesn't mean it has  to be a hidden secret. 



Zrcalo said:


> facebook is for married 40+ year olds.


Facebook was originally for college students. They ruined it by letting older people and children use it.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 27, 2010)

HoneyPup said:


> *There is always the option of not hiding anything, but not telling either.* Just because you don't make an announcement doesn't mean it has to be a hidden secret.
> 
> Facebook was originally for college students. They ruined it by letting older people and children use it.


 
Yeah, I agree with that. Don't go hiding it, but you don't have to go shouting it from the rooftop either! I mean, if you really want those close to you to know; start trying to hint at it. Like wear your tail round the house, leave (clean) furry art lying about, watch that episode of CSI and complain about how wrong they got it, things like that.


----------



## Ash (Jan 27, 2010)

My parents still dont know. But my mom constantly thinks im a raging homosexual.

If thats the case I bet they wouldn't mind... maybe.


----------



## Korex (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd rather not tell them about it. I don't want anything to happen...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I purposefully dont want to join facebook because my parents are on there.
> 
> facebook is for married 40+ year olds.



If that is the case, why is there a shit ton of immature teenagers making stupid facebook groups on there?



HoneyPup said:


> There is always the option of not hiding anything, but not telling  either. Just because you don't make an announcement doesn't mean it has  to be a hidden secret.



I don't make an effort to hide my furryness, I mean when I lived with my brother for 6 months I had pictures on my wall. All pictures were clean because:

No one needs to know about the porn within the fandom.

I don't like putting any such adult material on display, human porn or other.

I wouldn't display adult stuff anyway because I doubt any visitors I get would want to see such stuff plastered on my walls.

But clean stuff I let show, even when my bathroom was being refitted I made no attempt to hide sites I went too, I did however avoid adult material while the contractors were present, because looking at adult material is a private thing and should be kept private.




> Facebook was originally for college students. They ruined it by letting older people and children use it.



I can understand about kids ruining it, but I fail to see how older people have ruined it. It sounds like you have a problem with older people.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

There needs to be an FAF troll group on facebook.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Yeah, I agree with that. Don't go hiding it, but you don't have to go shouting it from the rooftop either! I mean, if you really want those close to you to know; start trying to hint at it. Like wear your tail round the house, leave (clean) furry art lying about, watch that episode of CSI and complain about how wrong they got it, things like that.



Not the most.
If I were a furry to show I'd either shout "YIFFY BUTTSEX BEVARGE" or... die.
But "hinting" is probably very awkward.
I mean, "hinting" makes you push the fact that you like animal porn much deeper. Also you have mentioned the harsh CSI episode.
WHO WOULD WATCH THAT EPISODE ANYWAY? IT DOESN'T HAVE ANYTHING SPECIAL. OH IT DOES? The furries.
Wearing your tail around the house is nice and all but is also harsh like "So you started stripping and purring".
Wearing your tail outside is a bit more... AHHRGGG weird.
Wearing tail - Wait, who would wear a tail? Symbolize with an animal? Oh gosh.
Clean furry art never stays clean - somebody will always delete some parts and add 3 penis.
Well it may be clean a BIT. BUT IT'S STILL NOT CLEAN BECAUSE IT'S FURRY.
Complain about how wrong they got it.
They are doing it wrong.
HAHA MEME
Anyway I prefer having a full blown furry friend to take care of instead of being a complete... fire house extignusher.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I'm a huge fan of the fandom but I'm not really into art and I just joined so I have to find my role so to speak. Maybe I could get the art of um...art down or maybe I could weave a good story or 2...In other words, I'm not all to dedicated so what's there to admit, the fact that I like animals and have wild fantasies more so compared to the other guy...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There needs to be an FAF troll group on facebook.


Someone make this.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Someone make this.



why? It'll get banned anyway.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> why? It'll get banned anyway.


No it won't, there are tons of furry groups on facebook, including porn groups...


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No it won't, there are tons of furry groups on facebook, including porn groups...



Hell, I'd join!


----------



## joey2joey (Jan 27, 2010)

Solution, don't tell your parents about a trivial part of your life.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No it won't, there are tons of furry groups on facebook, including porn groups...



if it includes trolling then it'll be banned.


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

joey2joey said:


> Solution, don't tell your parents about a trivial part of your life.



Has been told to us so many times, but the thread keeps going and going...


----------



## Aleu (Jan 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Has been told to us so many times, but the thread keeps going and going...



the thread must be the energizer bunny.


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> the thread must be the energizer bunny.



Well, this is FAF, we just go on and on and on!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Hell, I'd join!


See? Someone make an FAF troll group NOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Aleu (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> See? Someone make an FAF troll group NOOOOOOOOOW



what would be the point of it?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> what would be the point of it?


To be awesome of course.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Someone better make it.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Someone better make it.



then you make it!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> then you make it!


I would, but I don't wanna be the head of it. Someone else needs to make it :V


----------



## Aleu (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would, but I don't wanna be the head of it. Someone else needs to make it :V



alter ego!


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

I' not making it >:[


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

There has to be someone who has the balls to make it, come on guys! =(


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

If someone makes it, I'll give you a cookie.


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If someone makes it, I'll give you a cookie.



I want grape drank, not cookies. Already have cookies from the pump paintballers :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I want grape drank, not cookies. Already have cookies from the pump paintballers :3


Fine then, grape drank.


----------



## Sinbane (Jan 27, 2010)

Well my brother found out, he didn't seem really forgiving..


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 27, 2010)

idk what my sister would say if i told her she'd probably just call me a furfag and make fun of me but theres really no reason to tell her of course she doesnt know im bi either


----------



## Sapient Vulpine (Mar 9, 2014)

2-Tailed Taymon said:


> My parents got pissed because of wat they saw on 1,000 Ways To Die. They're intolerent and so is my brother. End of story.



You do realize that virtually all of what is said and done on 1,000 Ways To Die is fake or grotesquely distorted to the point of gross exaggeration.


----------



## Sapient Vulpine (Mar 9, 2014)

All things considered, your parents are quite tolerant; You could be worse-off.


----------



## Sapient Vulpine (Mar 9, 2014)

Whitenoise said:


> If you honestly think the fact that you like to whack off to dogs dicks was so important that you need to announce it to your family you deserve to be written out of the will. Also taking any sort of pride in being a furry is retarded :V .



I can't tell whether you're a troll, intolerant, severely mentally handicapped, or all three.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 9, 2014)

You realize no one has posted in this thread for over 3 years?


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2014)

Mentova said:


> No it won't, there are tons of furry groups on facebook, including porn groups...



according to my facebook profile, I graduated from "Furry High" and work at "Bad Dragon"


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, this is one hell of a necro-bump...

My family doesn't really care, and my sister sees it fit to make sure all of her Anime Club friends know that I'm a furry, cuz apparently it gives her "Otaku cred".


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 9, 2014)

What the hell does that even mean?Otaku cred?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 9, 2014)

I was shunned by all my family and forced to live out on the streets. I was forced to erotically roleplay with strangers to make a living until I was adopted an altruistic lawyer who I fell in love with and made my husband.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 9, 2014)

d.batty said:


> What the hell does that even mean?Otaku cred?



fucked if I know...but apparenly being a blood relative to a fur gives her some. But it still embarrases the hell out of her when I pick her up from Anime Club dressed in "furry casual" for some reason.


----------



## Auramaru (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't bother telling my parents.  They know I like reading/writing dragon stuffs.  That's about it.  They obviously don't have a clue that there is something called "yiff".  

There's no point in telling them though.  I'm 19. A hobby is just a hobby (and this is a weird one I simply want to keep to myself).  If it comes up, then I'll explain it to them.  But after 5 years? No. Nothing has come up.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 10, 2014)

My parents shipped me off to a labor camp.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 10, 2014)

Parents dont care blah blah


----------



## Antronach (Mar 10, 2014)

if your parent care about the kind of art you like, you probably should leave the cult. :V


----------



## kumiko (Mar 10, 2014)

Antronach said:


> if your parent care about the kind of art you like, you probably should leave the cult. :V



â€  FVRRY CVLT â€


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 10, 2014)

They don't care one way or the other. My parents are happy that I've got hobbies, and where fursuiting is concerned, they find it funny to mess with our dog by showing her the mannequin head I used to make it because the realism freaks her out.

My brother on the other hand demanded a detailed explanation of what furries were (he genuinely didn't know), and didn't press the issue any further when he realised there was no way he could use it to rip on me. A few months later he said furry was a 'fur fetish' with a mocking tone so I guess he took my explanation for a while, and dismissed it after hearing a more dramatic one.

He tried to 'rip on me' that one time about my hobby but never after that, I guess because he knows I won't bite when he tries to piss me off about it.


----------



## Verok (Mar 10, 2014)

I've never told my parents and don't even plan to. 

Frankly, this 'coming-out-furry' nonsense is absolute bullshit. 

Like someone said: Hobby =/= Lifestyle


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 10, 2014)

Who revived this old thing?   As for my family... Denial... how could an old guy who doesn't even drink know anything about furry!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 10, 2014)

Whats a furry now?


----------



## Erethzium (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't exactly feel the need to tell my parents that I whack off to animal porn.

:|


----------



## Destova (Mar 10, 2014)

My friends know I'm one. They poke fun cause they think it's about fursuit sex but they don't care. If they ever legitimately ask why I'm a furry I'll explain what it is and break their misconceptions, but right now it's not even brought up cause like others say, it's a hobby not a lifestyle. As for my family, they don't know nor do they care. They know I'm a writer and I appreciate many art forms so I doubt they'd care.


----------



## Troj (Mar 10, 2014)

My family's been very supportive. I realize I occasionally bore them with "furry chat,"  so I try to keep that to a minimum, but they'll often come up with ideas for fursuits, or things I can do when I get fursuits commissioned of my characters.


----------



## ArcticPhantom (Mar 10, 2014)

My boyfriend and my best friend know and that's it. I have no need to tell my parents or family, I am 20 years old living in another province what I do with time isn't any of their concern.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 10, 2014)

No one needs to know


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 10, 2014)

Sapient Vulpine said:


> I can't tell whether you're a troll, intolerant, severely mentally handicapped, or all three.



To be honest I am doubting your intelligence for posting in a thread where no one has replied to it for the past three years. I would think before you post dude.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 10, 2014)

My stepmother is the only family member who does not know. My father is open minded and was acceptant of my choice. My stepsister does not know what a furry is, but she thinks my gallery is cool. She stumbled across it on her own, I keep it hidden in a drawer mostly because I prefer not to show my creations irl even if they are clean. I only draw clean anyway, the only one remotely dirty is a furry beach girl but she has beach clothing so yeah. Mostly was practice for if anyone wanted that when I start commissions.

Some of my friends know too. I only tell my good friends because of my social networks and possessions, that way they know why I have animal people on my profile. The reason I'm doing that is, well its my page, and furry is a pretty decent part of my life now. Also, I have my Twitter linked to YouTube, so if I upload a video of me suiting when I do that it'll show up. I guess one last reason that is more of a benefit than an actual thought out reason, is it will filter out true friends from fake friends/loose friends. A true friend would stay my friend no matter who I show myself as (to an extent), and  I'll know they are good friends I can socialize with and hang out with.

Opening that to my close friends also gave me more information about them. One of my friends reacted a little negatively, but only because of an incident with a freshman fur. Another friend is a furry and shows me her character on imvu at lunch sometimes. My best friend is not a furry and does not want to be one, but he does find some furries attractive. My other friends, I'd say about 5 or 6 (I have more than that but these are my -really- good friends) think it is cool but otherwise does not associate with furries.

All things considered it couldn't have been better.


----------



## Sar (Mar 10, 2014)

Going to just take time to mention that a parent would usually not take interest. Most of the time, they won't care and probably won't know what a Furry is either. What makes it a big deal is of you feel the need to "come out" as if it was some kind of sexuality, then they will think something's wrong. 

Why you do this Furries? Stop embarrassing yourselves.


----------



## Agrovation (Mar 10, 2014)

My parents asked me what a furry was before I knew what it was.  I said it was something like someone who likes to pretend they are an animal or something IDK, do you?  This is around the time they were obsessed with icanhascheezburger.  It was probably something they stumbled across while browsing and figured I could fill them in.  I was a disappointment to them.

Telling my parents about something like the furry fandom or my involvement is really not on my priority list at all.


----------



## Sylver (Mar 11, 2014)

I haven't told my parents, tbh I really don't see why they need or should know, it's just something I'm interested in.

I'll give a fairly good guess as to what their reaction would be though. I know neither of my parents would know what a furry is, so I'd have to prepare something before hand that made it quick and simple to define for them. I know my mum would probably think it's weird, but eventually just be like "whatever", my dad would be surprised, and probably have a small conversation with my mum about it and then move on. One of the reasons I don't want to tell them it's part of my life is because they would tease me about it in a fun, but embarrassing way. Like they'd go "Hey, (my name) woof...wooof woof" *both start laughing*. My mum would probably do a Google search on it and find the darker side of the fandom very quickly, she would not mention it immediately, but bring it up at a later point in time; so I guess I'd have to cover that in the conversation earlier on which would be awkward.

Anyway I'd just rather not let them know because they'd constantly make jokes about it for a long...long time and after a while it would get annoying. There's no real reason why they should know either, it's not that big of a deal anyway, it's just a hobby.


----------



## Charrio (Mar 11, 2014)

My parents and family know I am a Furry/Porn Artist.
In their Eyes as long as I'm not killing anyone or Stealing, It's cool

I think one of brothers thinks I'm a lot more twisted than I really am, he's seen some of my art being worked on.


----------



## Benji (Mar 11, 2014)

_The Reality of Families and Furries: A Brief Vignette

Benji:_ "Mom and Dad, there's something I need to tell you..." [dramatic pause] "...I'm furry."

[Dad smiles blankly at Mom while Mom joyously jumps to her feet] 

_Mom:_ "Shit, we thought you were going to tell us you were gay!"

_Benji: _"About that..."

_Dad: _"What's a furry?"

_Mom:_ "Shut up! Let's go to Anthrocon!"

_Finn _


----------



## Antronach (Mar 11, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Why you do this Furries? Stop embarrassing yourselves.


The way I see it, some furries discover their sexuality via the fandom and tie their sexuality to it. Then regular people see their 'furry pride' *gag* and figure it's all part of the show, so they think it's like a sexuality, somewhat.

That's my idea on the concept. Strange though, some people make a very deep connection to furry art and are less annoying that 'OMG IM FURRIZ MUST TELL EVER1"


----------



## Carnau (Mar 11, 2014)

I never needed to come "out" with it because it was actually my family who got me into it, haha. 
They gave me a scoop of the cute and cuddly side of the fandom, I wasn't actually aware of it's disturbing side until after online research. I'm glad that they at least _tried_ to save me from any real shock however.


----------



## dawgz (Mar 11, 2014)

The couple of family members that know are also furries.  The rest, are on a need to know basis, and they don't need to know, not that I give one bit of a damn what they think.  LOL


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 11, 2014)

Why does it matter if your family knows if you're a furry or not? It's not something that should be consider detrimental to know about unless you are looking for others that are the same or want support. I'unno, the thread title seems a little misleading in that it's as shocking as coming out of the closet.

As for the topic, my family doesn't know that I have a fursona and they also don't know that I'm pansexual either. It's none of their god damn business. I suppose my dad would have some knowledge of what a furry is and what the stereotype is. But then again he'd just shrug it off. As for my mom, she doesn't know much so it might be just either a irrational response or a whatever response.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 11, 2014)

I really only feel the "need" to tell people for a few reasons. One is to see if any of my close friends or relatives are the same way. That way I have a local group of furs I can associate with and gather with. Also, if my close friends know and my family knows, it won't be a surprise to them to see animal people on pieces of paper or see me visit as a place to stay for a con wearing a fursuit. Less explaining to do later on because confusion wouldn't even be a thing. I hate explaining things, because usually people don't "get it".


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Mar 11, 2014)

I haven't come out and told my parents that I was a furry yet, but they have caught me browsing furry artwork a few times.

I don't think they would care anyway.  As long as it's not porn or anything intolerable, I'm sure they would be OK with it...

But going to Cons or buying fursuits would be another thing.  If I want to have that stuff, I'm guessing I would have to pay for it, unless they get me one as a gift (which would be awesome).


----------



## Inpw (Mar 11, 2014)

I live in 1380 kilometres away from my parents, or one at least. I don't think they know I'm a roller coaster enthusiast or a furry. My sister and mother has seen some of the artwork and stuff that I like but in a context of "that is an interesting character." I don't know why it should matter anyway cause I don't exclusively like the furry fandom as the only thing in the world.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 11, 2014)

(My parents more "found out" than me actually telling them)

My mom was fine with it, had a few questions but otherwise totally fine.

My dad however, he is still ultra suspicious. He has that mindset that everyone on the internet is a pedo or a rapist. Whatever I say doesn't make him budge from that viewpoint. Also, when a furry appeared on one of those airport security shows he called me downstairs to have a look. It turns out the guy on the show was refused entry on suspicion of breaking his visa (too little money while on a visitor's visa raised suspicion) and having furry porn (which what the airport security called "questionable" and "borderline bestiality", but you could see clearly even with the blurred out images that they were of anthro characters) on his computer. So of course my dad tried to paint the whole fandom with one brush, ect, ect.

He knows I'm a mod of this place though...


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2014)

My dad doesn't know I qualify as a "furry" but after seeing a show on TLC or something, he insisted that I "become a furry and get a fursuit"
lol


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 11, 2014)

If my parents ever discover, it'd be in a long while, if ever. They leave my devices alone and definitely aren't the type to snoop through my web history!
I ain't gonna tell them; there's no point. But I have a feeling that if they somehow found out, they'd be glad that I'm doing something creative and social.


----------



## Sar (Mar 11, 2014)

Antronach said:


> The way I see it, some furries discover their sexuality via the fandom and tie their sexuality to it. Then regular people see their 'furry pride' *gag* and figure it's all part of the show, so they think it's like a sexuality, somewhat.



Furry Pride people are just awfully cringe-worthy. Considering they go out of their way to force their "Fetish" like an endangered species about it, they deserve the negative attention they get. People think they are sick. They are and will always be seen as that.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 11, 2014)

Hahaha...
Think they died never knowing.


----------



## jorinda (Mar 12, 2014)

Ohyoupokedme said:


> But going to Cons or buying fursuits would be another thing.  If I want to have that stuff, I'm guessing I would have to pay for it, unless they get me one as a gift (which would be awesome).



Just wait until you have a good job, and save up your own money. Being able to buy something with self-earned money feels better. Plus noone can tell you what to do with the money you earn ^^. 

My parents know I'm a furry. At first they thought it was weird, but after they met some other furs and saw that we all are pretty normal people with normal jobs and social life, they don't care much anymore. 
(I know there are also jobless weirdos with no social life, but I won't introduce these to my family.)


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Mar 16, 2014)

Let's see... My parents are the kind that if they even think that I am apart of anything that even seems like it possibly isn't safe or is "wrong" in any way shape or form then they would most likely ground me from everything and send me to a mental rehab hospital lol. My friends on the other hand are cool with me being a fan of anthromorphic animals and having a fursona. :3


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 16, 2014)

Most of my relatives don't know because I tend to keep to myself within my family. They're all guidos, rednecks, and Christians anyway, so they wouldn't understand... They already hate me for so many other reasons lol.


----------



## BronwynMendoza (Mar 17, 2014)

Never told my friends or family as it never came up in conversation, my partner and I draw/paint together and he's cool with it. Don't think I'd ever mention it to my family as they are very judgemental and would probably come to some outrageous conclusions. It doesn't really affect them anyway.


----------



## Zevan (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't have the need to tell them, but I think they would just accept it. My family has a "live and let live" attitude.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Mar 17, 2014)

My parents were real chill with it. My mom even ended up buying me my fursuit.


----------



## Wither (Mar 17, 2014)

They went "Mmmhhhmmm, kay." 
No one gave a shit, really. It was never brought up again, either.
I think it was brought up because I had the forum open. They were more weirded out by the fact I go on a forum rather than me associating furfags. 
No, wait, I do get teased about it rarely. 
Them - "Hey, Cole, which dog is the hottest? Heheheh" 
Me - "The golden retriever humping that dachshund."
It's more a joke than much else.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 17, 2014)

But honestly, if my family put up with me being a suicidally depressed, alcoholic, stoner, pill-addicted man-whore, I'm sure being a furry wouldn't bother them.


----------



## Queen-Cheetah93 (Mar 17, 2014)

I didn't read this as "how did your parent take your coming out" but rather, "How did they react after finding out". Like I would't tell them but they are bound to notice if I keep drawing animal chicks and dudes. As for mine, they haven't said anything yet- I just do my furry thang and not care who's around. I would think they would be okay with me making tails and ears, but it'd be a bit weird if they found out I liked naked anthros. :/


----------



## jynx (Mar 17, 2014)

I never felt the need to tell 'em.  I just draw stuff and they go "Oh my god, so cute!" My mom knows what furries are, and she's really good at staying misinformed despite repeatedly explaining to her what furries are/can be, I guess.  She understands what fursuits are, even thinks they're cute.  I just do things, and I don't really look for approval on them.  If I wanna make a fursuit, and they think it's weird, that's great. They aren't wearing it, y'know?  Who cares?  It isn't something I think somebody needs to "come out" over.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm envious.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 17, 2014)

My family doesn't know I'm a furry.
And I don't think there's a need for them to know.

I don't dress up in suits or anything, I just appreciate the artwork. Its cute.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 17, 2014)

Man, I miss Whitenoise.


----------



## Chromatic Kitty (Mar 17, 2014)

My family doesn't know.  Some members thereof already think I'm off the deep end for other reasons, so when this comes to light (let's face it, sooner or later they'll know)....  oh boy, I can just imagine the reaction.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 17, 2014)

The family showed slight fascination followed by teasing. I am still constantly teased. 

I can almost say I enjoy it.


----------



## JrockFox (Aug 16, 2014)

i never told mine untill the did some snooping through my private stuff including looking in one of my external Hard Drive without my knowledge and the were pissed and threatend kicking me out and still will if the find out im still keeping it under their radar wich my parents are the over religious kind and think that if its not of god then no one should do it and thats what my dad and step mom are like but my biological mom is ok with it and one thing my parents divorced when i was a baby and my over religious dad got custody and rite now i wish he never did


----------



## Ayattar (Aug 17, 2014)

They killed me an remolded into a perfect fascist using the heart of our great leader Benito and his ancient ways.


----------



## Sunara (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't live with my parents (mom deceased in 2010 and dad lives about 30 minutes away). I just don't see a reason to call my dad up randomly and be like, "Hey, I'm a furry. You know what that is? Here, let me explain," cause like, he's 70 years old, he would have no clue what I'm even going on about! Maybe a few years ago when my mom was alive, I would have told them. My mom would have understood and would have totally supported me!

My roommate basically yelled, "CALLED IT!" When I finally admitted it. I've always been interested in anthropomorphic animals, but I'm not really into the whole furry sex thing. I was drawn into being a furry because I thought it would be a fun way to express myself in a fursuit. I'm normally very shy and hope that getting my first fursuit will help me gain some confidence in crowds! My roommate is totally fine with it. He just likes to pick on me from time to time because he knows I'm self conscious.

My fiance and his parents on the other hand... All they think about when you say, "furry," is furry sex and animal fetishes. They don't understand that furries aren't all into furry sex and kinky animal fetishes. Once we were at Busch Gardens and we saw a group of furries (they were wearing their tails and had shirts on that advertised their local group). I thought it was awesome, but I had to keep the excitement to myself as I listened to my fiance and his dad talk about furries and furry sex and how furries are weird. I won't tell his parents about me being a furry, but if it ever becomes a conversation again I will stick up for what I believe in.

I recently admitted to my fiance that I'm a furry, and his response was, "You know what that entails right?" I pretty much snapped at him and told him he doesn't know what he's talking about. Now he is a lot more understanding and doesn't associate me being a furry with me wanting to fuck someone in a costume. Which is what he initially envisioned.

Furry doesn't mean the same thing to everyone. We all have our own reasons for being furries. People outside of the community just don't know or understand that, in my opinion.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Aug 18, 2014)

My dad usually says "If you step in this house without gold feathers, I HAVE NO SON!"

Mom just sits silent on top of one of my unhatched siblings.

My friends say "That giant chicken is talking to me again, time for my meds."


Overall I think the reception was lukewarm.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not telling my family. Ever.
They'll obviously jump to the conclusion that it's all sex.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2014)

I actually do want to fuck people in costumes, so obviously _everybody_ hates me [or at least one can imagine that countless others saying 'no we're not all like _those _perverts' feels belittling, though I gather few would mean it that way] .

 My brother discovered I was a furry inadvertently but doesn't care.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 18, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I actually do want to fuck people in costumes, so obviously _everybody_ hates me [or at least one can imagine that countless others saying 'no we're not all like _those _perverts' feels belittling, though I gather few would mean it that way] .



I have never seen anyone take moral superiority in quite that fashion. This is an interesting place. I for one don't see the costume stuff as an issue, but I can see how it would make some people uncomfortable. 

For the record we love you just as you are.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 18, 2014)

I shall handle this the same way I will handle telling them that I'm gay. And by that, I mean never tell them.
â€‹EVER


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 18, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I actually do want to fuck people in costumes, so obviously _everybody_ hates me [or at least one can imagine that countless others saying 'no we're not all like _those _perverts' feels belittling, though I gather few would mean it that way] .
> 
> My brother discovered I was a furry inadvertently but doesn't care.



I've been in costumes like fursuits...they're hot. And in a really bad way. Uber uncomfortable. I think you're gonna have a hard time finding a partner to participate in that with you. >.> I'd be afraid you'd both pass out.


----------



## dawgz (Aug 19, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I've been in costumes like fursuits...they're hot. And in a really bad way. Uber uncomfortable. I think you're gonna have a hard time finding a partner to participate in that with you. >.> I'd be afraid you'd both pass out.



Reality is that he probably had several PM's in his inbox before the day was over with others willing to have sex with him in suit.  My attitude is to each their own.  I have other things to burn up brain cells worrying about.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 19, 2014)

dawgz said:


> Reality is that he probably had several PM's in his inbox before the day was over with others willing to have sex with him in suit.  My attitude is to each their own.  I have other things to burn up brain cells worrying about.



I vaguely like and respect Fallowfox. I'm not kink shaming. But I totally can see murrsuitors on the news, dead from heat exhaustion. Talk about going out with a bang. ;3


----------



## speedactyl (Aug 19, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I vaguely like and respect Fallowfox. I'm not kink shaming. But I totally can see murrsuitors on the news, dead from heat exhaustion. Talk about going out with a bang. ;3



I'd take that as a Legit reason in both ways literal {Shikkon} and figuratively {Dawgz} they work best indoors (air condition) or cooler climate (if your planning to do it outdoors)..   




Armored Chocobo said:


> My dad usually says "If you step in this house without gold feathers, I HAVE NO SON!"
> Mom just sits silent on top of one of my unhatched siblings.
> My friends say "That giant chicken is talking to me again, time for my meds."
> Overall I think the reception was lukewarm.



Well thats Hard...

My mom noted me once.. - Whats with that Dragon?.. good thing all she sees is just an model aircraft.  
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14102755/

My Friends Goes LOL when we did this, on the same aircraft.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14232833/


----------



## dawgz (Aug 19, 2014)

speedactyl said:


> I'd take that as a Legit reason in both ways literal {Shikkon} and figuratively {Dawgz} they work best indoors (air condition) or cooler climate (if your planning to do it outdoors)..



I know there are some that do it.  First time I put my suit on, the first thing that caught my attention was the fact I was already sweating before we were done zipping me up.  Now that mine is "complete" with the pleather cloak and leather shorts, it only adds to the heat retention.  All I'll say is that I'm quite glad my fursona isn't one of those super bouncy active acrobatic types.  I've pulled off wringing wet underamor after an hour, and I live in a cooler climate.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 19, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I actually do want to fuck people in costumes, so obviously _everybody_ hates me [or at least one can imagine that countless others saying 'no we're not all like _those _perverts' feels belittling, though I gather few would mean it that way] .
> 
> My brother discovered I was a furry inadvertently but doesn't care.


Oh hell yeah, it makes sex more fun and interesting! 
Hell my husband is saving up to buy me a murrsuit, but I might get one made and pay for it myself and surprise him. 



Butters Shikkon said:


> I've been in costumes like fursuits...they're hot. And in a really bad way. Uber uncomfortable. I think you're gonna have a hard time finding a partner to participate in that with you. >.> I'd be afraid you'd both pass out.


I have a bitchen AC, so no passing out here. If I pass out its from a good post sex glow. And plenty of water afterwards. Though I'd be the only one in suit, its my husbands fantasy to screw my fursonas brains out XD


----------



## FangWarrior (Aug 20, 2014)

I haven't told my parents. I plan to keep it that way. 

I once had to explain to my brother though, he really didn't care.


----------



## wizardhermit (Aug 22, 2014)

Mom found my artwork on her usual search of my room when i would leave and they kicked me out at 17, now i'm 29 have my own house and i'm getting married in 44 days......to another furry.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Aug 22, 2014)

I think it'd be pointless to tell them. There's nothing important to tell...

Not sure how they would react if they found out. I remember my mom and maybe my dad used to watch CSI so they MAY have seen that legendary episode. I don't think they would automatically assume fursuit orgies turn me on... I think I would rather show them my art so they know what makes me interested to the fandom. Then I'm fairly sure they would understand, and maybe even like my art, who knows xD


----------



## NukeTheCat (Aug 22, 2014)

I told my sister but she was like, 'meh.'
I don't think she even knows what furry is, because when I told her she said, 'You mean like Ylvis? He dresses up like a fox.'


----------



## Selachi (Aug 23, 2014)

They are really cool about it and very supportive. My sister is a furry as well and "came out" way before I did, so I guess there was less of a shock factor when I did as well.


----------



## aerol (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm a "new" furry. At least I'm new in the sense I've only recently admitted to myself I was a furry - I haven't had time to tell my family. I probably won't either. Why? My mom watches NCIS and my closest cousin is strictly anti-furry.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 23, 2014)

aerol said:


> I'm a "new" furry. At least I'm new in the sense I've only recently admitted to myself I was a furry - I haven't had time to tell my family. I probably won't either. Why? My mom watches NCIS and my closest cousin is strictly anti-furry.


Anti-furry?
Seriously, how old is he? Thirteen?


----------



## Haru Totetsu (Nov 30, 2014)

My parents were confused, they have no idea what furries are and aren't interested in finding out...not even in an attempt to bnd with me. Kind of sad really.

My brothers think its weird and that I'm weird.


----------



## Baz (Nov 30, 2014)

My entire family has known since I was little that I was extremely strange so when I told them about the whole furry thing they jut said they thought it was strange. But they don't have a problem with me wearing my tail and ears or talking about furry stuff Its really pretty nice. I never go into much detail though.


----------



## CamouflageSheep (Dec 1, 2014)

I didn't really 'come out' as a furry to my family since I just view it as another fandom I'm a part of, not some part of my identity. The first time it came up was when I mentioned something about getting a fursuit to my mom over the phone. She mostly sounded very confused and asked why I would want an 'animal suit' and if it was part of my 'anime thing' (I also cosplay quite a bit). When I explained a bit about furries to her she seemed to understand but her and my dad kept warning me to "be safe" and "not trust anyone". Turns out when they thought of furry they thought it was exactly how the CSI episode portrayed it as. When I explained that it wasn't, my mom was actually really cute and spent some time googleing it online and reading about the good and bad. Then she would call me up and have me explain words she didn't understand (such as fursona and yiff) and have me verify if things were accurate. It was actually fun for me to talk to her about it all since she was very interested in it; her and my dad have always tried to understand my 'stranger interests', although my mom is more interested in the furry fandom and my dad is more interested in the anime/cosplay fandom. All in all my family didn't really care, as long as I'm safe and not ruining my life too badly.


----------



## Troj (Dec 1, 2014)

Sounds like you have a pretty supportive and open-minded family, Camoflage. They want you to be safe, but they're also willing to listen to you and respect your opinions and knowledge. That's great.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 1, 2014)

Mine doesn't know, but then again I don't gives two rats asses about being "a furry" I don't identify as one, I just like to make silly posts on the internet and whatnot. I take the wise path and keep any association with the term at arms length, as the fandom isn't really important to me and labels like these are more weapons against you than assets. 

I am  just some guy who popped into the fandom for a bit, didn't really care to take becoming part of the fandom seriously, and saw no benefit, but found this forums disposition amusing.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 1, 2014)

The hell, that was a bump and a half.
Obviously, not taking this whole furry business seriously, I treat it as any other hobby so I was like "check out this cool thing I'm doing..." because coming out over a nerdy interest is taking it a bit far. 
My mum is used to my weird antics and says she isn't surprised because I've never liked normal things, my dad thinks it's really quite ridiculous, brother doesn't care, sister wants to join in! My grandparents don't even get it, they just look at me like "wot" when I talk about a fursuit walk I've been to and stuff. 
I can understand the whole coming out malarkey if it was otherkinism or something, because people have more of an awkward reaction to hearing that someone feels connected to gryphons or whatever.


----------



## CamouflageSheep (Dec 1, 2014)

Troj said:


> Sounds like you have a pretty supportive and open-minded family, Camoflage. They want you to be safe, but they're also willing to listen to you and respect your opinions and knowledge. That's great.



Ya, they definitely have their quirks but what family doesn't  They have always tried to understand my hobbys, although the look on my dads face when I jokingly asked him to go to a con with me was priceless. He said he loved me but that was a little too much.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Dec 2, 2014)

Mine don't know.  They'd probably be like "oh, okay. . ." and then move on to something else.  

I'm in my late 30s.  So, maybe they'd think it was silly for an adult female to be into stories about animal characters, but there is no reason for me to "come out" about any of it to anyone.  It doesn't change anything about the person they already know me as.

It's just an interest that I have.  I don't go to Cons or spend money on artwork or fursuit or anything, I just write my own stories and create my own characters and RP online, but I have other stuff I do, too.  My world does not revolve around my fursona or roleplay to the point of it being a lifestyle or obsession.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Dec 2, 2014)

There's no reason to tell my family, but at some point I am going to have to take the two tails I have purchased home with me. My parents will definitely think its weird, but they won't harass me or kick me out or anything. My sister will almost definitely recognize the furriness at that point, but that probably won't mean much. There's a chance that my brother might know what a "furry" is but I have no idea. Grandparents and all folks older than 60 probably already mistake my dragon hoodie for a "devil" hoodie so they will probably just think I'm satanic or something.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 6, 2014)

I recently told my Mom, and she was totally cool with it. In fact, she was happy because I said that I wanted to go to A Fur-meet and meet some new people. She was glad because I have always been a social extrovert. So yeah, she was great about it <3


----------



## Nashida (Dec 7, 2014)

My folks have been fine with it. My mom was already desensitized to costumes/dressing up from the 10+ years I spent making cosplays for anime cons, often times she was the one to suggest a character or prop (and she liked getting involved in the process too). When my first fursuit showed up at my door she wasn't upset or weirded out at all. My dad just sees it as another hobby and he enjoys some of the con stories I come back with. And my grandmother wants to adopt all the fursuiters as best as she can.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2014)

It was some years ago and it was when my mum noticed I drew a bunch of animal folk.
"You draw a bunch of those animalfolk"
"Yeah I find them interesting enough to draw"
"k"

Never heard anything about the topic after that.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 7, 2014)

"Your drawings look great compared to before" - Parents. That's it.

Meanwhile, brother though. We just make fun of each other.

He makes fun of me for being a furry.
I make fun of him for his love for loli and call him a weeby pedo.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 7, 2014)

It's really not worth telling my parents. They wouldn't understand so it would take a big explanation that just isn't worth it.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 7, 2014)

I wish people would read Mentova's sticky about 'coming out' as furry before calming such things. https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/705632-PSA-About-quot-coming-out-quot-as-a-furry.

Seriously. Its OK to like, collect, and draw anthropomorphic critters. It's OK to watch films and TV shows starring anthropomorphic critters. It's ok to dress in costume (what does everyone do on Oct 30?) There are many people that like such things and they are not even in the fandom.

There are pervs and wierdos in the fandom. There are pervs and wierdos in every fandom. And unfortunately those are the ones that get the most attention.  Stop treating like it's taboo. 

Also: Please stop bringing up CSI. That was like a bazillion years ago.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 7, 2014)

Pretty much I've gotten things like:
"I read that story you made about the wolf and sheep, it's great."
"She likes animals just like you do, she's perfect for you"

Also my brother has a tattoo of a wolf. That's self explanatory.


----------



## pinkie (Dec 8, 2014)

My parents are fine with what I do because I'm an adult, they just won't help me pay for a suit and think it's a waste of money. They also have access to my bank account and make sure I don't withdraw money for it from my own savings.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 9, 2014)

pinkie said:


> My parents are fine with what I do because I'm an adult, they just won't help me pay for a suit and think it's a waste of money. They also have access to my bank account and make sure I don't withdraw money for it from my own savings.


WTF?
1. You're an adult. Why would anyone help you pay for your hobbies?
2. You're an adult. Why do your parents have access to your bank account? You earn the money, you spend it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2014)

jorinda said:


> WTF?
> 1. You're an adult. Why would anyone help you pay for your hobbies?
> 2. You're an adult. Why do your parents have access to your bank account? You earn the money, you spend it.


Seriously, wtf.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Dec 9, 2014)

The only acknowledgement my family has about my furry charade are pictures from my childhood which showed me pretending to be a kitty cat (I played house with my childhood friends ALOT), a few anthromorphic drawings here and there, and my pawprint tattoo. Other than that, they know nothing and I'd like to keep it that way since they have a habit of turning the simplest matters into full-blown debates. The only ones who know are my closest friends and my husband after we got married. My friends were cool about it. My husband ,on the other hand, didn't take to kindly to this new information. We've since worked it out and moved on.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Dec 9, 2014)

I've never had a problem with it.
My fiance' is a Furry as well,so that's twice as cool.
I showed my Mom the partial I got of my Wolf/Dragon mix and she was pretty happy about it and gushed about how cool it was and how well made it was.
She even tried my head on,including some of my other stuff such as my regular tail and ears I had before my partial.
Wolves and Dragons have always been favorites of mine.
I've always been able to connect with dogs very well,and just some of their personality traits have run well with my own..Same with Dragons but of course it's basically on what mythology presents us with that I have to go off of.
Fursuiting is amazing,and it really allows me to open up and express myself in such a different and fun way,plus a lot of the Furries I met including my own fur-family are amazing,accepting and kind individuals.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 9, 2014)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> The only acknowledgement my family has about my furry charade are pictures from my childhood which showed me pretending to be a kitty cat (I played house with my childhood friends ALOT), a few anthromorphic drawings here and there, and my pawprint tattoo. Other than that, they know nothing and I'd like to keep it that way since they have a habit of turning the simplest matters into full-blown debates. The only ones who know are my closest friends and my husband after we got married. My friends were cool about it. *My husband ,on the other hand, didn't take to kindly to this new information. We've since worked it out and moved on.*


That's nice. I could easily see that corrupting a relationship if the other person couldn't get over your tastes.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Dec 9, 2014)

If I tell my parents they will find me pathetic. Then my dad would call me a faggot even if im not gay.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 15, 2014)

This is going to sound incredibly conceited, so word of warning.
But since I can get away with practically any hobby or lifestyle choice I choose because of my looks, charisma, and way I perceive everything, I never really "came out" as a furry so much as I just started incorporating it into my daily conversation.
It's all about presentation.
If you act like it is no big deal and sound incredibly proud of whatever non-normal thing you have taken an interest in, then folk are likely to not care or be interested.
Whether not they are all putting a facade on and just pretending not to be disgusted remains to be seen, but it doesn't concern me and hasn't affected any of my friendships/relationships anyways.
Take what I say with a grain of salt made of common sense though since if you are proud and act like an illegal or what have you hobby you have taken an interest is no big deal, then you are probably going to have scornful responses.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 15, 2014)

I live with my fiance who is well aware of my "interest"
He finds it funny and unique he said. We would browse furry porn together.


----------



## Renarde (Dec 15, 2014)

I literally tell my parents zero other things about my life, so I don't think I'll be telling them any time soon.
My sister and I haven't discussed it, but to be honest I don't think she'd really care.


----------



## EnthusiasticPup (Dec 15, 2014)

My parents were kind of not suprised when they found out kind of like they already knew lol in fact my mom offered to buy me a fursuit (of couse i accepted)


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jan 19, 2015)

My mother has always been against it and held "furries" in the same light as she views homosexuals and anyone else she deems as a social deviant. She said there must be something wrong with me. She said if I ever did get a tail she would only let me wear it to the psychiatrist. I told my psychiatrist and he seemed to feel kinda bad for me. Anyhow, my mom wasn't pleased when she found out I was a furry.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 19, 2015)

My sister is basically a part of every other fandom besides furry, so of course I told her. She thought it was a bit strange but was cool about it. However, she told my mother who looked at me with a concerned kind of weirded out look and said why would you want to dress up in animal costumes? That is all I have ever heard of it and that is all I ever want to hear of it.

And no I don't live at home so it is not like it was even really a big deal or anything.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 19, 2015)

Spits said:


> same. she asked why my first boyfriend said "yiff" and had pictures of semi-nude anthros on his myspace. i had to explain. it was easy though.
> 
> "so, does he fuck foxes?"
> "no, mom."
> "okay, whatev then."



I posted in this thread five years ago, this is how mine found out :V. I remember her always being creeped out after that, and in retrospect i suppose i can't blame her. My mom still hates hearing about furries to this day.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 19, 2015)

I hate to say it, but since my last post, my mom now encourages the fandom outright. She's dropped me off at cons so she's caught glimpses of fursuiters, and she asked more and more questions.... and of course, I had to answer them. 

It went from "Okay, that's neat," to "I really like these costumes," and then "I want to make one!" I squirmed when she said she wants to make a purple skunk fursuit. I SQUIRMED. 

Then I wanted to die.

 "I want to see you in one next year!"

... why, mom? Why.


----------



## TheRedGhost (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't want to hear about what my parents do in the bedroom, why would they want to hear what I do with my partner? 

As for my art or childhood games, I always just figured that was a normal thing and not specific tot he furry community? Don't all kids pretend they're animals? My mother never cared for my art in the sort of way that would make it detrimental, she was just happy I was drawing. My other parent however didn't like me drawing at all so subject matter didn't even really make a difference.


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 19, 2015)

She offered to buy you a fursuit? Someone get that lady an award...


----------



## Coffee Lion (Jan 19, 2015)

My family know how strange I am, they simply don't care. My mother especially, I didn't even have to tell her, she was just all "you're a furry, aren't you" and that was that.
My mother is pretty accepting of just about everything.


----------



## Coffee Lion (Jan 19, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I hate to say it, but since my last post, my mom now encourages the fandom outright. She's dropped me off at cons so she's caught glimpses of fursuiters, and she asked more and more questions.... and of course, I had to answer them.
> 
> It went from "Okay, that's neat," to "I really like these costumes," and then "I want to make one!" I squirmed when she said she wants to make a purple skunk fursuit. I SQUIRMED.
> 
> ...



Look at the bright side: Better to be overly enthusiastic then ragingly judgmental, yes?


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 19, 2015)

Coffee Lion said:


> Look at the bright side: Better to be overly enthusiastic then ragingly judgmental, yes?



I think it then devolves into the question of how enthusiastic will they get? and can your embarrasarometer handle it  xD


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 19, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## AnimatedRaccoon (Jan 19, 2015)

Well, my family just sort of knows I'm a furry. It's not like I needed to make it this huge, shocking reveal. I mean, it's just another fandom I'm apart of. Like, I'm a whovian and it's not like I had to sit them down and be like, "Guys, I've got some big news.....I'm a whovian!" So, yeah, my family doesn't care what fandoms I'm apart of.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 19, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I think it then devolves into the question of how enthusiastic will they get? and can your embarrasarometer handle it  xD



Knowing my mother.... 

I won't be able to handle it. I already can't.


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Jan 20, 2015)

I never told them, and I think they are OK, as I play game (as anthro character), talk about, or browse furry art and drawing fursona openly, then again if one OK with anime-stuff why not furry, it's all creative side.


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jan 20, 2015)

... I don't think anyone in my family cares what I'm a fan of XD . We pretty much guide ourselves with the "as long as no one gets hurt" saying. So there really is no point in mentioning it or my other of my fandoms. Though they are pretty aware of some, since I do get stuff relating to them once in a while :'D .


----------



## Filter (Jan 20, 2015)

Although I've never announced that I'm a furry, I liked animals as a kid, and they've seen some of my furry art. They even hung a couple drawings on the wall in their computer room at one point. My dad wondered why the characters had tails, but that's a typical response from him. He had a similar reaction to the Na'vi in Avatar. My mom just sees furry stuff as another side of my cartooning. Their reactions have been mostly positive.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Jan 20, 2015)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> My mother has always been against it and held "furries" in the same light as she views homosexuals and anyone else she deems as a social deviant. She said there must be something wrong with me. She said if I ever did get a tail she would only let me wear it to the psychiatrist. I told my psychiatrist and he seemed to feel kinda bad for me. Anyhow, my mom wasn't pleased when she found out I was a furry.



It's ridiculous how your mom expects that your autism shouldn't affect your daily life.  "Even though you have a debilitating mental illness, just pretend it doesn't exist and you will be normal."

And if she's so truly against homosexuals and furries, then why doesn't she start some kind of anti-gay or anti-furry organization?

If furries and gays are so bad, then she's just as bad to sit by and do nothing.  "All it takes for evil to exist is for good men to do nothing."

But of course we know there's nothing wrong with being gay or being a furry, or whatever, so even if she did something like that, she'd just look like a complete asshole.  And rightfully so.

Tell your damn mom that she's just as bad as the homosexuals for not trying to stop them.  Literally tell her this: "All it takes for evil to exist is for good men to do nothing."  This way, when she does something to try to stop homosexuals from being homosexuals, other people in the community will tell her how wrong she is.  Then MAYBE she won't be such a bitch any more.

------------------------

Just practice this with me.  Say this word-for-word to your mom:

"MOM, If gays are so bad, then you are just as bad as them for not trying to stop their behavior.  You should be protesting the government to make gay sex illegal."

Literally say this to her, and it will either get you: a) kicked out for good, or b) it might set her on the path of... "not being a bitch... anymore".


----------

